

American Born Mos Def Barred from entering the U.S.  - davidcoronado
http://www.bet.com/news/music/2014/05/21/report-yasiin-bey-barred-from-re-entering-the-u-s.html?cid=facebook

======
sologoub
The story seems very incomplete... they quote him saying that he lived in NYC
for 33 years and that for someone like him to want to leave there must be
something really wrong with US, but then offer zero substance on what actually
is going on.

This is the closing line: "It is unclear what kind of discrepancies are
holding up his re-entry into the U.S."

Is this something that is well known and I've just been hiding under a rock?

~~~
adamors
Every article I found is quoting this: [http://togetherboston.com/news-mos-
def-cancels-upcoming-us-t...](http://togetherboston.com/news-mos-def-cancels-
upcoming-us-
tour/?utm_content=buffer06789&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer)

I don't understand how there isn't any update, considering it's been 9 days.

------
rmason
I'm not a hip hop afficionado so I don't know the answer, did this guy give up
his American citizenship?

~~~
ubernostrum
Not clear.

If he obtained South African citizenship, it's possible that he would have
lost or renounced his US citizenship as a result -- it's not uncommon for a
naturalization process to require renouncing the prior citizenship. US law is
also a bit weird about allowing multiple citizenship.

